# so my husband brings home...



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

pizza. And soda. for dinner. I've lost 90+ lbs. The smaller I am, the harder it is to lose. I want to be at goal by my bday. Sigh... He is trying to lose weight too! He still has a mentality though that all the "good" food is the stuff that is terrible for you, and so when he wants to celebrate, guess what he does. I am not really happy right now. Love him, but don't know how to get him to see that eating better is freedom, not loss! I could have eaten something else... should have. But to do so would be to make a big deal about it in front of the kids and I didn't want to do that, but there will be a conversation about it later. 

UG!
Cindyc.


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

And he probably thought he was doing something special. :smack

I wouldn't make a big deal about it. Calories are calories after all.
Maybe make an agreement that "celebration food" should be limited to one day a month until you get to your goal. The more support you get, the bigger the celebration. That way it gets everybody involved and gives you all a day to look forward to.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

pizza is not evil!!! eating 3+ pieces at a time is. a serving is one SMALL piece. the rest is to be salad, fruit, veggies etc. have a piece just not 3. 

blot the grease and maybe try to order lighter type ingreadiants not peperoni,sausage etc. chicken, veggies, hamberger (maybe) etc.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I don't think there is anything wrong with you eating something else. As long as you didn't go about it with an angry or accusing attitude. If it happened to me, I'd have pizza, skip the soda, and round the meal out with salad or raw veggies. Of course I'm a vegetarian and my late husband was not, so it wasn't unusual for me to have a different meal from the rest of the family. 

That said, anytime I was watching my weight, post-baby for instance, you could be SURE my husband would bring me chocolate. LOL


----------



## Barnhouse (Feb 24, 2012)

okiemom said:


> pizza is not evil!!!.
> 
> blot the grease and maybe try to order lighter type ingreadiants *not peperoni,sausage etc. chicken, veggies, hamberger (maybe) etc*.


Sacrilege! If one is eating pizza, then eat pizza! 
Pepperoni, sausage, mushrooms and onions! Oh yes!

Diet pizza? Never!!! It's against my religion. :happy2:


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I have gotten back into making my own pizza, its just as fast as ordering, driving 5 miles to the closest place to order, and much better for us. I use my own meat, spelt flour for the crust and lots of mozzarella. I am really struggling with soda, I quit diet along time ago, but have gotten in the bad habit of having regular Coke a few times a week, I did buy some kombucha yesterday, hopefully that will help.
My hubby and I are the same as you, trying to lose weight but sometimes it seems we are sabotaging each other. 
Enjoy the pizza, one slice as someone else said and eat salad! drink water, LOL 
hang in there you are doing great, how many lbs till you reach goal??
Pam


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

Ummm...kids. Kids. Unless those kids are on a diet, don't punish them by making them stick to your diet. For most kids, pizza and a salad is a good nutritious meal. 

When I was a kid my mother often was dieting but same as with many growing boys, the only reason I would get up from the dinner table was because the food had run out and I never could put on weight.


----------

